# Newcastle



## benx (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi everyone, I`m moving to Newcastle by the end of november. I would really need some informations about the best suburbs in Newcastle. 
On the interenet there are really different informations available. On some forums I found informations that there is a lot of crime in the heart of Newcastle. My wife workplace is based in Kotara at Westfield shopping center so I would like to know more about Kotara, Adamstown, Charlestown, Merwether, Merwether heights, New Lambton, Cooks Hill.... Any info will help we are a young familiy need a safe suburb, with good preschool, parks, hospitals.... 
Thanks....


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

There is barely any crime in Newcastle. When I visited I walked home from a pub at 4 am. And nothing happened. You might see a bunch of drinks in weekend nights. But beyond that there is hardly any crime. 
It's safer in Newcastle than most areas of London Paris etc. I wouldn't worry a bit.


----------



## benx (Jun 5, 2012)

Boboa said:


> There is barely any crime in Newcastle. When I visited I walked home from a pub at 4 am. And nothing happened. You might see a bunch of drinks in weekend nights. But beyond that there is hardly any crime.
> It's safer in Newcastle than most areas of London Paris etc. I wouldn't worry a bit.


Thanks for your information... There is web page I think local voicesor something and there are comments about Newcastle saying bad things about the city...


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Well you will always find people complaining or having bad experiences. This just happens. What you need to keep in mind is that while someone had a bad experience it doesn’t mean that it is actually the way the city is. 

Most of the crime issues in Newcastle is domestic violence and vandalism. There are hardly any assault, robbery etc crimes.


----------

